# Olive doesn't like the rain



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive does not like going outside if it's wet at all. The problem is we live in Oregon and our summer weather is ending (yesterday was our last sunny, warm day for a long time). The endless months of rain are coming. We're going from sunny and 80 to the 50's and 60's with rain this week. 

Is this just a phase? Will she learn to love the rain?


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl does not like the rain either. She will hang her little fanny out the door just under the eaves of the back porch outside to go potty when it is raining. If I run out into the rain and act all happy, she will reluctantly follow. 

However, recently one of her favorite people was over helping us load a trailer and we had torrential rain coming down. She cried to come out and see her buddy and once she was out with everyone and soaked, she got frisky and started doing zoomies like crazy. She jumped up in the trailer, stood on top of the tool box, barked, jumped off and zoomed some more! It was pretty funny to watch. 

Maybe it is just a matter of making it fun for them and they will get used to it.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with FLgatorgirl. Make the rainy weather fun for her. Our V doesn't like the rain much either, but when she sees her lab sisters out in it having a ball, she figures she has to go to them and play. Once she's out the door playing, she forgets that she is wet. Her desire to be with her "sisters" is stronger than her desire to stay dry. Good luck!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Poor Olive  She'll adjust. I live in Portland, and luckily Laika has less issue with the weather than I do 

Get her a coat though that offers some protection when it starts getting cooler ( we have some Ruffwear).


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I will try to make it fun for her and see what happens  I'll also get her a coat and she also doesn't like going out in the evenings when it's chilly. 

Laika-We're in Portland too!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our pup is 16 month and still hates the rain. He will smell the rain from the lobby, then throw himself on the floor, pretend dead and not move. No amount of treats will move him. He is known in our building for being spread across the lobby floor during the rain with all the people having to go around him. He has a rain jacket that helps a bit.

But he hates water in general and even wouldn't play with his best buddies if they just came out of a pool.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We run rain or shine, so Miles just had to get used to it. A rain coat definitely helped him keep warm and dry. 

Chase just experienced his first light rain. He's typically fearless and very confident, but he looked at the sky and tucked his tail and ran over to me. He too will get used to it.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Abatt your post cracked me up ;D Olive is also a bit of a drama queen already and she will stick her head out the door and then shake it and back away from the door. 

She was born in July and the weather has been very dry and sunny up until recently, so she isn't used to rain. However, living in the Pacific NW she is going to have to get used to it. Otherwise she would be indoors until next summer, lol!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to www.chillydogs.ca and order her a "Rain Slicker" coat - amazing company!


----------

